# Picasa vs. Flickr: Pros? Cons?



## SanctuS (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I searched the forums many times for any threads on which photo hosting sites people use.  I am at the point where I finally to buying a digital camera, and I want a site to back them up on and display them.  I am probably going to end up getting a pro account at one of the two sites.  Just looking for some insight as to why you chose what you chose over the alternative...


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 8, 2009)

Buy an external Hard Drive for backing up your images.  I have a flickr site I think it is the more used of the two for sure.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 8, 2009)

yea, i wouldnt recommend using flickr as your main back up,  you really should get a external HD.. i use flickr, have for 2 years.. while all my pics are on my flickr, they are all on my external HD too... 

i've looked at picasa, but really like flickr more... bigger community is the main thing..


----------



## SanctuS (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input so far...I don't have many pictures so far--at all. Maybe 2GB? So, I have them backed up to a DVDRW and my 8GB flash drive.  I just tried using Picasa's photo managing software and loved it.  That's the only reason I was even considering using picasa online.


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 8, 2009)

SanctuS said:


> Thanks for the input so far...I don't have many pictures so far--at all. Maybe 2GB? So, I have them backed up to a DVDRW and my 8GB flash drive.  I just tried using Picasa's photo managing software and loved it.  That's the only reason I was even considering using picasa online.



The issues with DVD's and flash drives is that they can break and it is very hard to get the images off of them.  Broken DVD forget about it.  Not so sure about a flash drive but I have a feeling its going to be really tough.  If something goes wrong with a disk drive a lot of times it can be recovered.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're going to pay for service, take a look at smugmug.com .


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 8, 2009)

tsaraleksi said:


> If you're going to pay for service, take a look at smugmug.com .



i second that.. i use smug mug for my clients, its great... not cheap though


----------



## DavidElliot (Jan 8, 2009)

SanctuS said:


> Thanks for the input so far...I don't have many pictures so far--at all. Maybe 2GB? So, I have them backed up to a DVDRW and my 8GB flash drive.  I just tried using Picasa's photo managing software and loved it.  That's the only reason I was even considering using picasa online.



you'll probably end up filling that 2GB HD pretty fast if you shoot a lot, so it's probably better if you invest in a HD that able to handle a much higher capacity.


----------



## ANDS! (Jan 8, 2009)

DavidElliot said:


> you'll probably end up filling that 2GB HD pretty fast if you shoot a lot, so it's probably better if you invest in a HD that able to handle a much higher capacity.



He has 2GB worth of images.  Not a 2GB hard drive.  Do they even make those anymore?


----------



## EhJsNe (Jan 11, 2009)

Whatever works.I dont know about Picasa web albums...but I agree it is a very nice image editor. 

I use photobucket as of now....but Im transfering to flickr, may take a while. I have over 250mb of photos. and flickr has a monthly limit of 100mb.....


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 11, 2009)

EhJsNe said:


> and flickr has a monthly limit of 100mb.....



thats for the free account... unlimited if you have the pro which is only 25 bucks.. free account also only allows 200 photos (MAX) pro allows unlimited


----------



## kn4ds (Jan 11, 2009)

I've looked at Picasa... and I just think Flickr has the more polished interface.  Google's going to need to do some work on Picasa.


----------

